# Always been active, but not sure what i can do next?



## megga (Nov 6, 2015)

I have always been active, yes i have been known for putting on a stone, but i always loose it straight away, looked after my diet, but things are getting very limited for me.
my legs are not great, sciatica in one leg and now to add to that nuropathy, i also have MD and have been told not to push myself as it aids the deterioration.
and i have one shoulder out of use (frozen shoulder)
 but i like to keep active as i worry about long term affects.
Any ideas???


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 6, 2015)

Swimming may be a good one to try.  Being in the water shouldn't impact too much on your body.


----------



## Redkite (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes I'd second that.  Swimming is more gentle on your joints than walking.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 6, 2015)

I've had this dilemma as long as I've diabetes, Megga - I also have ME, and the primary symptom of that is "post-exertional neuro-immune exhaustion", in other words, any exertion makes me more ill.  The very worst thing I could do for that is to push myself.

The main thing I'd suggest is to ask your doctor to refer you to an Occupational Therapist - they are used to trying to adapt things to the needs of individuals (rather than just telling you to "do this exercise" and then looking surprised when you say you can't, which is my experience of physiotherapists!).  They should be able to look at what you've done in the past and find alternative ways of doing smaller amounts of similar things.

Think in terms of keeping active rather than in terms of exercising - anything that keeps you moving about, like gardening, will help.  Ironing is a surprisingly good work-out if the frozen shoulder allows!  I do a little ironing most evenings and need half a unit extra insulin on the days when I can't.  And all the DSNs and other medical professionals I've talked to about the fact that my ME means I can't "exercise" have been happy as soon as I said I'm a keen gardener.  I don't do a lot at a time - I can't - but pottering about in the garden keeps me just sufficiently active to help with my diabetes.

A lot of people with mild ME do very gentle yoga or pilates, so that might be something you could look into.  Some classes are specifically for people with disabilities, who are physically unable to do very much, so might be possible even with dodgy legs and shoulder.  They mean you stretch your muscles and keep them moving.  An OT might be able to advise about muscle stretches too.  Surprising things will help keep your muscles active, such as sitting upright rather than slumped - have a look at this, from a blogger who is disabled with HMS:  http://stickmancommunications.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/posture-problems.html - not sure if sitting on a gym ball would be feasible for you, but it's the sort of thing you might not think of if you're used to active exercising, which an OT will know a lot about.

One of the main things people with ME have to do is pace ourselves and keep switching activities - ie do what you can do for a shorter amount of time (about two-thirds of the time you _think_ you can do it for) so you're not pushing yourself, then have a rest, then do something different, rather than over-doing it.  That might work with the swimming, or with something like yoga, if that's a possibility for you.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2015)

Tai Chi is good. The exercises are low-impact, but core-strengthening and good for balance, plus the breathing techniques are a good form of meditation which may help to some extent with the pain.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 8, 2015)

Good luck Megga. How about an exercise bike. You set how hard it is to peddle & for how long. A stepper is about £25 & its coming up to Xmas apparently


----------

